# First Covid19 death in the US



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...th-us-washington-state-woman-dies/4914012002/
The patient was in their 50s and was being treated at EvergreenHealth Medical Center in Kirkland, Washington, with serious respiratory issues, according to hospital spokesperson Julia Irwin. While President Donald Trump initially identified the patient as a woman, state and King county officials later said the patient was a man at a CDC briefing.

The patient tested positive for COVID-19, along with a second patient at the same hospital. The second patient was in isolation and receiving treatment, Irwin said.

Jeff Duchin, health officer for Seattle and King Counties, later said in a CDC press briefing that the patient was a man who had "significant, chronic, underlying health conditions."

Pence said the President's task force on coronavirus met Saturday morning and decided to impose additional travel restrictions. The U.S. raised the travel warning to level 4 - its most severe warning - regarding travel to affected areas of Italy and South Korea, and expanded restriction


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

A sad end to this case, and apparently they had other health issues. I have read an article where the symptoms are described and with the exception of muscular aches (which the flu has and this does not) it has the same kind of profile. Like the flu a patient feels crummy forba few days and like the flu it can under some conditions of weakness, cause pneumonia or bronchitis. The flu itself is notorious for its mortality, and Covid-19 is also. In each the worst sufferers are those above 40 and higher.

Elsewhere I found this:

https://lbpost.com/news/coronavirus-concerns-moves-long-beach-convention-mainstay-to-cancel/amp/
I am very pleased because it does concern itself with the Pacific Rim. I worked at last year's and in addition to the convention center they gather tightly in the hotel adjacent where there is very little ventilation. This group will not be entering Long Beach.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

As the weather heats up, Coronavirus accelerator pedal slows down. Some article mentioned that Bali has high Chinese tourist visitors, but no cases of Coronavirus. Milder and colder the weather, faster it spreads.
Dec 31 was the first reported case in China- most likely the first case was around December 1st week. Virus had a 3-4 week head start and it spread all over the world.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

9 deaths now. I believe most of those are from Washington state. Older people.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Washington state it is. The King County Coroner camps out in the parking lot adjacent to my job. I see them rolling patients out on gurneys. We can't find parking from all the news stations camping out, and when I go to get a sandwich for lunch, I get to pass by all this. I counted 7 news stations/media affiliates just this afternoon

Ground Zero folks.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Washington state it is. The King County Coroner camps out in the parking lot adjacent to my job. I see them rolling patients out on gurneys. We can't find parking from all the news stations camping out, and when I go to get a sandwich for lunch, I get to pass by all this. I counted 7 news stations/media affiliates just this afternoon
> 
> Ground Zero folks.
> View attachment 424880
> ...


So sorry you have to be around all that. Didn't know it was so close. It's really depressing.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> So sorry you have to be around all that. Didn't know it was so close. It's really depressing.


Thanks. As I was mentioning in another thread, i drove by on the way to work and saw the health care workers rolling out what appears to be another body.










They have the nursing home on lockdown. Full quarantine and there's no information being given out on the condition of the people inside. There's family members standing outside holding signs in desperation for any news about their loved ones.









Amazon HQ is sending their employees home to work from home, but my management has us sitting tight pending further decisions. Some of the employees today were outraged and screaming at the bosses.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Thanks. As I was mentioning in another thread, i drove by on the way to work and saw the health care workers rolling out what appears to be another body.
> 
> View attachment 424930
> 
> ...


What a mess. Stay safe.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

goneubering said:


> What a mess. Stay safe.


Thank you. And you know what King County did? They dumped the quarantine center to take the patients to in the poorest and most ethnically diverse community in the Seattle area.

https://mynorthwest.com/1748022/white-center-coronavirus-quarantine/


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Thanks. As I was mentioning in another thread, i drove by on the way to work and saw the health care workers rolling out what appears to be another body.
> 
> View attachment 424930
> 
> ...


Are the health care workers wearing normal face masks instead of the N95?
I hope they don't get infected.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.latimes.com/world-nation/story/2020-03-04/kirkland-washington-coronavirus
"It's not the Holocaust. It's not Armageddon," said Doug Evanson, 57, an Uber driver who frequently drops healthcare workers at the nursing home. "I don't get why I need to go out and buy cases of drinking water when I can just turn on the tap."


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

oleole20 said:


> Are the health care workers wearing normal face masks instead of the N95?
> I hope they don't get infected.


No they are wearing regular cotton dust mask style face masks. I was looking right at them. Get this, a grocery store clerk told me today that he strapped on an official N95 face mask, and his manager barked at him to take it off. He told them no face masks of any kind.

It will frighten the customers...see....-o:


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

goneubering said:


> While President Donald Trump initially identified the patient as a woman, state and King county officials later said the patient was a man at a CDC briefing.


No offense intended, but King County is famous for spawning men who look like women.
&#129335;‍♂&#129335;‍♀


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Thanks. As I was mentioning in another thread, i drove by on the way to work and saw the health care workers rolling out what appears to be another body.
> 
> View attachment 424930
> 
> ...


Seattle & Washington State is Blowing up with C-19 !

Be careful !


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

As of yesterday, facebook workers at Menlo park are to work from home until further notice. 

Waiting for my job to make that call 🕚. Wfh today though.


----------



## MarkMan (Mar 4, 2020)

As more and more companies send workers home less rides will be needed. Thanks to less traffic on the roads more people will opt driving their cars instead of taking a risky Uber ride. Only the poorest will continue to take uber


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

MarkMan said:


> As more and more companies send workers home less rides will be needed. Thanks to less traffic on the roads more people will opt driving their cars instead of taking a risky Uber ride. Only the poorest will continue to take uber


Maybe but that may be mitigated by more drivers also staying home, especially part-timers or older drivers that don't _need_ to drive. Also, there may be more pax that don't want to ride public transportation due to higher proximity to other people.

There are a lot of factors, some positive and some negative, which will affect rideshare.


----------



## MarkMan (Mar 4, 2020)

I’m waiting for uber to add a “driver is coughing” Button to the rider app. Three coughs and the driver is out.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

We got notice late last night. Our team is working from home until this is over. Right now on all our local news stations is nothing but coverage of this. Our governor is doing a press conference right now, and most they are cancelling most local events including the 2020 Women's March. 

As of today, 11 deaths here and two more infected. Microsoft employees.

I'm really sitting right in the epicenter right now. I've never seen anything like this.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Thanks. As I was mentioning in another thread, i drove by on the way to work and saw the health care workers rolling out what appears to be another body.
> 
> View attachment 424930
> 
> ...


I didn't realize your office was so close. That's gotta be tough for everyone near. Glad you and your co-workers can work from home now.

This am, my news had an interview of a woman whose mom is at that nursing home. Her mom's roommate died of it, but they kept her mom in the same room. SMH.

It's sad so many elderly have died. Hope the healthcare workers and staff stay healthy, as well as the rescue workers.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Invisible said:


> I didn't realize your office was so close. That's gotta be tough for everyone near. Glad you and your co-workers can work from home now.
> 
> This am, my news had an interview of a woman whose mom is at that nursing home. Her mom's roommate died of it, but they kept her mom in the same room. SMH.
> 
> It's sad so many elderly have died. Hope the healthcare workers and staff stay healthy, as well as the rescue workers.


Yes I do not work at the main HQ2 in Seattle. There's multiple mini campuses and buildings scattered throughout the greater Seattle area. The Eastside which includes Kirkland and Redmond, is home to many tech giants such a Microsoft HQ campus, Nintendo, T Mobile Corporate Campus, Expedia, Bungie, Google HQ2, as well as Facebook. Amazon HQ is in downtown Seattle and practically a stone's throw from the Facebook HQ2, which is why they got priority in shutting down the buildings. Those HQ buildings have frequent visitors and business travelers whereas our building does not.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Only a matter of time for lawsuits to pile up. Lawyers will be suing AMZN, FB, Airlines, Sporting Teams, Airports, Concerts, Uber/Lyft, and every other company that is associated with the CV.
What if a pax sues Uber and the Uber driver😁 I know, Uber driver has no money, but he/she still will be sued 😁


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 425785


Article manager- is it UP versions of Lyft's driver committee??&#129300;



mbd said:


> Article manager- is it UP versions of Lyft's driver committee??&#129300;


You have a title, but it really has no meaning or power ?&#128539; Feel good feeling title &#128513;
Job interview
Question - Lissetti - tell us about yourself
Lissetti - well I was a article manager and a moderator at UP.net
Interviewer-&#128580;, silence
I am just kidding&#128513;


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MarkMan said:


> I'm waiting for uber to add a "driver is coughing" Button to the rider app. Three coughs and the driver is out.


Don't give them any dumb ideas.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Is this real?? University of Washington has shut down a week before finals. They are going to all have to take their exams online.

https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/co...nd-winter-quarter/XIDPHMLVOJAAREQ5YCL75367PU/
I'm tempted to swing by our Ant Hill tomorrow and see if it's a ghost town.










Our Governor Jay Inslee did a live press conference this morning. They are telling us that the state is working on getting tests for all of us and they will pay for it. He said that not to worry because many people probably already have it, but to most of us it's just like a flu. They want those of us that have the symptoms to just stay put for now. Only the ones with serious health issues or other underlying conditions need to get to the ER. At this time there is no pill or shot they can give us, so don't flood the clinics and hospitals unless you are really suffering from the more serious symptoms of the illness. Also stay away from close, confined quarters with other people because even though our symptoms are mild for us, we are carriers and can give it to someone who doesn't have the capability to fight it off. Apparently, it will just eventually pass on it's own, like a flu.

Ok will do...I naturally cover my cough anyways and as I said I don't touch public surfaces with my bare hands.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://dailytrojan.com/2020/03/06/...st-of-precautionary-measures-for-coronavirus/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Is this real?? University of Washington has shut down a week before finals. They are going to all have to take their exams online.
> 
> https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/co...nd-winter-quarter/XIDPHMLVOJAAREQ5YCL75367PU/
> I'm tempted to swing by our Ant Hill tomorrow and see if it's a ghost town.
> ...


Italy
Has More Deaths
Than Iran . . .

Meanwhile
STARBUCKS IN SEATTLE








IS DISPENSING FREE COVID -19 WITH COFFEE . . .


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 425785


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...s-HALF-MILLION-deaths-leaked-papers-show.html


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Well I have all the symptoms now. No need going to the doctor, our state governor gave a press conference yesterday and said please do not flood the ERs and clinics if your symptoms aren't sever or if you are not in the risk risk for fatality group. They said as of mow there is no pill or shot that can be given, so there is no need to go to the doctors. It's not too bad, the most annoying thing is the dry cough and the feeling like a heavy weight is on my chest. I do hate waking up every few hours choking on the extra fluid in my throat.

I decided today since I'm holed up for a while, to go to my local grocery store and stock up a few things for the Badger den. My fever had dropped some so I thought I'd take advantage of it. Of course I wore a mask and even latex gloves at the store. I stayed far away from everyone and spoke to no one. Many shoppers looked at me as though I was being paranoid, while many of them coughed deep dry coughs into to the open air themselves, without even bothering to cover their mouths. Jeez really folks? Now I know how this thing spreads so easily. I already have it, so I was not concerned for myself, but I was thoroughly disgusted watching them cough around babies and elderly.

Shortly after I began walking around some, my fever began going back up. I just slowed my roll and very gently loaded the heavy items such as large bags of pet food, since this does trigger my coughing, which even though I was wearing a mask, that dry cough is painful on the lungs. I also began to feel dizzy so I had to hang onto the cart a bit. Funny how no one avoided me even though I was obviously sweating. It's ok, I avoided them, However I got greatly anoyed when I had to do some serious side stepping to get away from this dude who was trying to mac. Cough...Cough...Yeah now mac on that.

I did find some amusement watching the shoppers fighting over frozen pizzas and Lucky Charms. No one cared for the items I was choosing. Beans, rice, fresh fruits and veges, a little extra for my food dehydrator. Pasta, cheeses, salmon, grains, juices, and ingredients to make lots of soups and casseroles.

LOL I hope no one needed bleach, sanitizers or cold and flu remedies. As it was I got the 3rd to the last large mega-packs of toilet paper.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Well I have all the symptoms now. No need going to the doctor, our state governor gave a press conference yesterday and said please do not flood the ERs and clinics if your symptoms aren't sever or if you are not in the risk risk for fatality group. They said as of mow there is no pill or shot that can be given, so there is no need to go to the doctors. It's not too bad, the most annoying thing is the dry cough and the feeling like a heavy weight is on my chest. I do hate waking up every few hours choking on the extra fluid in my throat.
> 
> I decided today since I'm holed up for a while, to go to my local grocery store and stock up a few things for the Badger den. My fever had dropped some so I thought I'd take advantage of it. Of course I wore a mask and even latex gloves at the store. I stayed far away from everyone and spoke to no one. Many shoppers looked at me as though I was being paranoid, while many of them coughed deep dry coughs into to the open air themselves, without even bothering to cover their mouths. Jeez really folks? Now I know how this thing spreads so easily. I already have it, so I was not concerned for myself, but I was thoroughly disgusted watching them cough around babies and elderly.
> 
> ...


Well
You DO know
To contact a Dr. If breathing becomes difficult.

With Flu
I find baking in an electric blanket helps cook the germ.( thats why your body has fever, to kill pathogens) keep Hydrated if you have fever.( or use self bake method to kill the virus)

Those shelves look desperately empty.

( REMEMBER - T.C.D.B.- Turn Cough Deep Breathe.)
Try not to spend more than 2 hours laying on one side.
Sleep in slightly upright position for fluid build up.
It helps.
Everyone else . . . check on a pneumonia vaccination !

Lisetti . . . call your Dr. And discuss your past history with diesel fumes. You need to NOT hesitate.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Well
> You DO know
> To contact a Dr. If breathing becomes difficult.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm not sleeping under covers but I'm waking up soaked in sweat, so I'm sure its cooking. The light headedness and dizzy spells are clearly going to put an end to any operating of a motor vehicle until I'm better. I have my asthma inhaler in can use if my breathing becomes too difficult. For now I guess I'm just breathing ok, just feels like a weight on my chest. However I'm younger and in excellent health otherwise so I'm sure I will be ok. Just going to hole up in the Badger den and rest a lot. I'm drinking tons of fluids. I also bought lots of citrus juice and fruits.

It's funny I was so concerned about the coworkers of mine who doesn't cover his mouth when he coughs and sneezes, but failed to notice the guy who sits quietly just 10 feet away from me went missing from work for days. I assumed he was on another project. Finally someone asks and the bosses say he's sick, and has been all this time. At first it was suggested he has the virus, but then the recanted.

Hmmm...I know the nursing home and site of 14 deaths Is just down the road, but I'm pretty sure I didn't pick up anything just passing by.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Yeah I'm not sleeping under covers but I'm waking up soaked in sweat, so I'm sure its cooking. The light headedness and dizzy spells are clearly going to put an end to any operating of a motor vehicle until I'm better. I have my asthma inhaler in can use if my breathing becomes too difficult. For now I guess I'm just breathing ok, just feels like a weight on my chest. However I'm younger and in excellent health otherwise so I'm sure I will be ok. Just going to hole up in the Badger den and rest a lot. I'm drinking tons of fluids. I also bought lots of citrus juice and fruits.
> 
> It's funny I was so concerned about the coworkers of mine who doesn't cover his mouth when he coughs and sneezes, but failed to notice the guy who sits quietly just 10 feet away from me went missing from work for days. I assumed he was on another project. Finally someone asks and the bosses say he's sick, and has been all this time. At first it was suggested he has the virus, but then the recanted.
> 
> Hmmm...I know the nursing home and site of 14 deaths Is just down the road, but I'm pretty sure I didn't pick up anything just passing by.


They DO NOT KNOW how this " thing" is transmitted.

( those photos the other day, with office cabinets wrapped in plastic, Looked Suspicious ! Your Employer KNEW SOMETHING ! WOE TO HIM IF HE DID NOT HAVE NIGHT CLEANERS COME IN & DECONTAMINATE ! GROSS NEGLIGENCE !)

Call your Dr. And work out a Self Care plan.
He may send over a useful prescription to aid with fluids. Do Not mess around with Asthma.

You need advise from a chosen healthcare professional.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> They DO NOT KNOW how this " thing" is transmitted.
> 
> Call your Dr. And work out a Self Care plan.
> He may send over a useful prescription to aid with fluids. Do Not mess around with Asthma.
> ...


Yeah I have a regular doctor who has all the history of my asthma and pneumonia from my semi trucking days. She says the clinics are swamped as is the ERs, but since they do not have any info on my medical history, it's best to stay out of those places or risk catching a worse strain or another respiratory ailment. I have her on notice, and she has given me a 24/7 contact number if it gets any worse. If it gets worse, then I have priority, but for now, it's the vulnerable people who are getting priority, as it should be.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Yeah I have a regular doctor who has all the history of my asthma and pneumonia from my semi trucking days. She says the clinics are swamped as is the ERs, but since they do not have any info on my medical history, it's best to stay out of those places or risk catching a worse strain or another respiratory ailment. I have her on notice, and she has given me a 24/7 contact number if it gets any worse. If it gets worse, then I have priority, but for now, it's the vulnerable people who are getting priority, as it should be.


I'm very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

goneubering said:


> I'm very sorry to hear this. :frown:


Thanks I'll be ok. As I've said I'm not in the high risk category. Another member here already had it as he just told me it will pass. He's already over it.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Well I have all the symptoms now. No need going to the doctor, our state governor gave a press conference yesterday and said please do not flood the ERs and clinics if your symptoms aren't sever or if you are not in the risk risk for fatality group. They said as of mow there is no pill or shot that can be given, so there is no need to go to the doctors. It's not too bad, the most annoying thing is the dry cough and the feeling like a heavy weight is on my chest. I do hate waking up every few hours choking on the extra fluid in my throat.
> 
> I decided today since I'm holed up for a while, to go to my local grocery store and stock up a few things for the Badger den. My fever had dropped some so I thought I'd take advantage of it. Of course I wore a mask and even latex gloves at the store. I stayed far away from everyone and spoke to no one. Many shoppers looked at me as though I was being paranoid, while many of them coughed deep dry coughs into to the open air themselves, without even bothering to cover their mouths. Jeez really folks? Now I know how this thing spreads so easily. I already have it, so I was not concerned for myself, but I was thoroughly disgusted watching them cough around babies and elderly.
> 
> ...


Gracie Omeow Dweezil (G.O.D.) send speshul katzen heeling pray for u.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Gracie Omeow Dweezil (G.O.D.) send speshul katzen heeling pray for u.
> View attachment 426457


So cute. And my kitty Rudy knows I'm not feeling well. He's been pacing the halls howling and then climbing in the bed with me, snuggling up to my face and neck. I had to stop him from doing that, since I read it can be transmitted to pets I think.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> So cute. And my kitty Rudy knows I'm not feeling well. He's been pacing the halls howling and then climbing in the bed with me, snuggling up to my face and neck. I had to stop him from doing that, since I read it can be transmitted to pets I think.


THEY CLAIM A DOG TESTED FOR A " WEAK POSITIVE" with 1 of the testing kits HUMANS are having Trouble Getting . . .









( IT DIDNT SAY IF THE DOG SHOWED ANY SYMPTOMS. FAR AS I KNOW. THE DOG IS FINE !
FEED YOUR DOG !)


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> THEY CLAIM A DOG TESTED FOR A " WEAK POSITIVE" with 1 of the testing kits HUMANS are having Trouble Getting . . .
> View attachment 426461


So far no kitties though?

Still I'll make sure Rudy stays some distance away from me.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> So far no kitties though?
> 
> Still I'll make sure Rudy stays some distance away from me.
> 
> View attachment 426464


YOU DONT WANT HIM TO FEEL REJECTED.

YOU ARE HIS PEOPLE.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> YOU DONT WANT HIM TO FEEL REJECTED.
> 
> YOU ARE HIS PEOPLE.


I just mean he cant be clinging to my neck and putting his face in mine. He tries to give lots of kitty kisses.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I just mean he cant be clinging to my neck and putting his face in mine. He tries to give lots of kitty kisses.


THEY DO SAY NOT TO KISS YOUR DOG.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> THEY DO SAY NOT TO KISS YOUR DOG.


He likes to nuzzle my cheeks, not my mouth but he's mostly blind, so hes not always on point. Plus he has to touch my face a lot with his paws to be assured of where I am.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> He likes to nuzzle my cheeks, not my mouth but he's mostly blind, so hes not always on point. Plus he has to touch my face a lot with his paws to be assured of where I am.


WELL
ITS IMPORTANT TO HIM.

THING IS
HE IS BEING " SPOILED" WHILE YOU ARE HOME !

WHAT WILL HE DO WHEN YOU GO BACK TO WORK ?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> So cute. And my kitty Rudy knows I'm not feeling well. He's been pacing the halls howling and then climbing in the bed with me, snuggling up to my face and neck. I had to stop him from doing that, since I read it can be transmitted to pets I think.


They know.
When I had ulcers, FrankZappaKat would lick my torso exactly where it hurt. . .then, after both heart attacks he'd go there. .









Take 2000mg of vitamin c every 6hours. Can't hurt...

How is Simba?

Little Mistoo Ninja say
"No Play Ded"..









Semaj Elleba








Muffy








Ozzy








and Lil'MissDinky








All wannoo u get mobetoo reel quik



Lissetti said:


> So far no kitties though?
> 
> Still I'll make sure Rudy stays some distance away from me.
> 
> View attachment 426464


Aww.
He's beautiful.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

sorry to hear you are not feeling well...scary to think urgent care is so swamped you are just staying home; get well fast!

if you're not even going to hospital, it makes one realize that actual cases are FAR greater than reported...


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

rideshareMN said:


> sorry to hear you are not feeling well...scary to think urgent care is so swamped you are just staying home; get well fast!
> 
> if you're not even going to hospital, it makes one realize that actual cases are FAR greater than reported...


I'm certain the cases are far greater than reported. When I was in the store yesterday I saw a lot of people coughing as I said. It was the same dry cough I have. Could be allergies, also could not be. No one was covering their mouths I guess because it's a dry cough. Perhaps they think because no mucus is coming up, they are not spreading anything.

I didn't want to go to the doctor myself at first because I didn't want to seem like a hypochondriac. I tried to rationalize it as a bad food poisoning, seasonal allergies, or maybe even a cold once the fever came. But now there's no way around it. I have all the symptoms and after two weeks even a cold or flu would have revealed itself and passed. The dry cough is the worst. Also the extreme fatigue is annoying. The sun is out here today and I'd like to work in the garden, but any extra physical activity gets me really dizzy and about to fall over.

Now that our governor says for us non-high risk folks to stay out of the ERs and clinics, I guess I'm just going to have to wait until it goes away, a vaccine is available, or it gets worse enough for me to receive treatment, whatever that is, but as I know, there is no treatment.

I know I'll be ok. I'm just in too good of health otherwise. I'm normally very highly active, I don't eat a lot of processed food, I'm not a fast food eater on the regular, I drink lots of water and I eat lots of healthy foods. It's just more of an inconvenience for me now. I'm already getting cabin fever. I may not be able to resist going outside in my garden just a bit today, and gently weeding while sitting on a stool.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Well I have all the symptoms now. No need going to the doctor, our state governor gave a press conference yesterday and said please do not flood the ERs and clinics if your symptoms aren't sever or if you are not in the risk risk for fatality group. They said as of mow there is no pill or shot that can be given, so there is no need to go to the doctors. It's not too bad, the most annoying thing is the dry cough and the feeling like a heavy weight is on my chest. I do hate waking up every few hours choking on the extra fluid in my throat.
> 
> I decided today since I'm holed up for a while, to go to my local grocery store and stock up a few things for the Badger den. My fever had dropped some so I thought I'd take advantage of it. Of course I wore a mask and even latex gloves at the store. I stayed far away from everyone and spoke to no one. Many shoppers looked at me as though I was being paranoid, while many of them coughed deep dry coughs into to the open air themselves, without even bothering to cover their mouths. Jeez really folks? Now I know how this thing spreads so easily. I already have it, so I was not concerned for myself, but I was thoroughly disgusted watching them cough around babies and elderly.
> 
> ...


Out of 9-10 airport pax I picked up, only 2 did not cough. Most of them had cold or they are recovering from the flu. ( that is the story that I was told)&#128580;
CV -tests on people have a 3-5% positive results, (95-97% negative)


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Feel better soon! Dont go to work!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

mch said:


> Feel better soon! Dont go to work!


Thanks. My job has shut down and all are working from home. They said when we come back to work, if anyone is feeling sick let them know and if we get a notice from a doctor either that I'm not carrying it or we have it, we will eithe be able to return to work or continue working from home. 
When I went to the store yesterday, I bought enough food and supplies for me and my pets to hole up for at least a month. By that time I will either get to the doctor and get some sort or treatment or I will recover.



mbd said:


> Out of 9-10 airport pax I picked up, only 2 did not cough. Most of them had cold or they are recovering from the flu. ( that is the story that I was told)&#128580;
> CV -tests on people have a 3-5% positive results, (95-97% negative)


Yes I don't think it's as widespread yet. I'm sure I caught it at my job. Not my actual building but the HQ. Both I and my other sick coworker were at the HQ building a lot just 2 and 3 weeks ago. At the HQ building there's lots of people daily who either travel abroad for business or people visiting from abroad.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Take 2000mg of vitamin c every 6hours. Can't hurt...
> 
> How is Simba?


The extra Vitamin C irritates my stomach. One of the conditions of the virus is digestive issues. I'm eating lots of garlic, citrus, and pomegranates. They all are excellent antioxidants. Helps with boost immune system. Don't have much choice since all the stores are cleaned out of any real medications.

Simba is doing fine. He's just sitting watching me a lot. Rudy is the one who has become my little clinging koala.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Well I have all the symptoms now.


Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> The extra Vitamin C irritates my stomach. One of the conditions of the virus is digestive issues. I'm eating lots of garlic, citrus, and pomegranates. They all are excellent antioxidants. Helps with boost immune system. Don't have much choice since all the stores are cleaned out of any real medications.
> 
> Simba is doing fine. He's just sitting watching me a lot. Rudy is the one who has become my little clinging koala.
> 
> View attachment 426608


The pics of cleaned out store shelves is shocking. I have enough canned food stored to last months.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

@Lissetti my heart breaks for you having to go through this. Know that you aren't alone though, we are all here. You're in my thoughts and prayers and PLEASE keep us updated.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

ashlee2004 said:


> @Lissetti my heart breaks for you having to go through this. Know that you aren't alone though, we are all here. You're in my thoughts and prayers and PLEASE keep us updated.


Thank you, really though it just feels like a flu. I'm not suffering seriously like those poor people in the nursing home must have.

It's just like a flu, with a very dry cough, one that wont go away...
Dang it! Bad timing. Spring is here and I have planting to do. I can't go without my spring peas and fava bean crops.

I couldn't resist and went out in my garden for 45 minutes just now. It felt good to be in the sun. However all I could do was spread tarps over some of the small areas I'm going to use this year for planting. The big stuff will have to wait. Still it felt good to be outside for a bit. Now I'm back on the couch surrounded by bottles of water and munching on tangerines.



WAHN said:


> Wishing you a speedy recovery.


Thank you I'm sure I will recover quickly. Others already have here.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Sending you prayers.
You will defeat this.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> The pics of cleaned out store shelves is shocking. I have enough canned food stored to last months.


From another Seattle poster @Direwolfismyspiritanimal who encountered this sign at a local Costco. People are panicking here.

LMAO notice the Diet Coke??


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> From another Seattle poster @Direwolfismyspiritanimal who encountered this sign at a local Costco. People are panicking here.
> 
> LMAO notice the Diet Coke??
> View attachment 426659


Anyone living in Hurricane or Earthquake country should ALREADY have a food & supply cache.


----------



## Direwolfismyspiritanimal (Oct 2, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> From another Seattle poster @Direwolfismyspiritanimal who encountered this sign at a local Costco. People are panicking here.
> 
> LMAO notice the Diet Coke??
> View attachment 426659


I didn't take that pic. I belong to a Facebook group for my neighborhood and someone posted it in there.

I saw that about the Diet Coke. Lol. Water and diet coke, the 2 priority drinks of panicking Seattleites.



tohunt4me said:


> Anyone living in Hurricane or Earthquake country should ALREADY have a food & supply cache.


I don't have space in my tiny apartment for much. I used to keep a lot of camping supplies in my car as a emergency thing but since I started driving rideshare I have to keep it empty.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Direwolfismyspiritanimal said:


> I didn't take that pic. I belong to a Facebook group for my neighborhood and someone posted it in there.
> 
> I saw that about the Diet Coke. Lol. Water and diet coke, the 2 priority drinks of panicking Seattleites.
> 
> ...


Under the bed.
Stash M.R.E.' s in the couch !


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Well as of two hours ago, the health care workers in Seattle can get tested. Still nothing for the Gen Pop.










Employees of the University of Washington's UW Medicine system, can now get tested for coronavirus without leaving their cars.

The system's medical center in northwest Seattle has turned a hospital garage lot into a drive-through clinic that can test a person every five minutes. They typically get results within a day or so.

But the idea involves more than convenience. It's also about safety.

"Because of the way this virus could be spread, we want to make sure there's good ventilation," says Dr. Seth Cohen, who runs the infectious disease clinic at UW Medical Center Northwest.

Coronavirus has already caused at least 17 deaths in the Seattle area and infected at least 83 people.

So staff have placed three medical tents on the first floor of the center's multilevel garage, which is not enclosed. Signs and orange cones funnel vehicles to the testing site.

On the clinic's first morning of operation, a cold breeze was blowing through the structure. Cohen described it as "excellent airflow that you can feel."

When workers first drive in, they're greeted by Jan Nakahara, a nurse who usually works at the University's Hall Health Center.

https://www.npr.org/sections/health...drive-through-coronavirus-testing-for-workers


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Thank you, really though it just feels like a flu. I'm not suffering seriously like those poor people in the nursing home must have.
> 
> It's just like a flu, with a very dry cough, one that wont go away...
> Dang it! Bad timing. Spring is here and I have planting to do. I can't go without my spring peas and fava bean crops.
> ...


How are you feeling? Any improvement yet?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

goneubering said:


> How are you feeling? Any improvement yet?


I'm also waiting to hear an update :smiles: 
I hope you're going from strength to strength xo


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Well either the harshest part of the illness has subsided some, or I've simply become accustomed to it. I'm highly adaptable to stuff. I still have a fever going on two weeks going on three now that stays around 100 to 101. I still have the weighty feeling on my chest like a 20 lb weight. I still have the cough but mostly when I exert myself like climbing a staircase or laughing. If I try and get too active, like spending too much time walking around in my garden too much or at the store, my fever starts climbing to 102. I keep a fan on me always indoors and in the car I use A/C. That drops the fever back down to 100 to 101. The headache is gone though. (That was the worst.) I think everything else I just became accustomed to. Oh and I'm losing weight even though I'm eating Ben & Jerry's frequently.

I'm working from home but in texting my coworkers, many have told me they have developed a cough and fever.

As it is, my state is shutting down everything. Tech campuses, Macy's shut down today. Events and concerts are postponed and/or cancelled. They are even talking about requesting a delay in the deadline for taxes this year,

The governor is holding press conferences daily. He is saying there is no cure now so please stay out of the ER's and clinics unless you are seriously affected or in the high risk group. He's telling all of us with milder symptoms to stay home and self quarantine. Which I am. They have Covid-19 tests available but it's not for the general population unless they are residents in elderly care centers or places that have a confirmed case.

The way I feel about it is It's uncomfortable, Inconvenient but I can handle it. Because treatments is very limited, I will not seek treatment or care before an elderly or high risk person. When it becomes available for all, and all the people who need it most are taken care of, then I will seek treatment for myself.

I have my age and the fact that I was in excellent condition prior to catching this.

To the Coronavirus.....


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Lissetti, thank you for the update. It's helpful to us to know what we could expect. SO good to know you're doing alright. :smiles: I hope you keep improving. Also very alarming so know you aren't a current statistic because it begs the question, how many people actually have it? 10, 20, 30 X the statistics we are seeing? It's mind boggling that a first world country who's had two and a half months to prepare for this doesn't have tests readily available for everyone.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> Lissetti, thank you for the update. It's helpful to us to know what we could expect. SO good to know you're doing alright. :smiles: I hope you keep improving. Also very alarming so know you aren't a current statistic because it begs the question, how many people actually have it? 10, 20, 30 X the statistics we are seeing? It's mind boggling that a first world country who's had two and a half months to prepare for this doesn't have tests readily available for everyone.


Everyone will end up catching it.

They expect 70% of Germany to have it.

My question Now
Is when will it go away.

When is " Normal" to return ?

( time to quit thinking " IF" you will get it.
Time to Plan for WHEN you will get it)

Realize People - we are in a WORLD WAR.

WITH A VIRUS.

GOVERMENTS WILL ACCUMULATE THE DEBT OF A WORLD WAR.

LEAN TIMES AHEAD.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> Lissetti, thank you for the update. It's helpful to us to know what we could expect. SO good to know you're doing alright. :smiles: I hope you keep improving. Also very alarming so know you aren't a current statistic because it begs the question, how many people actually have it? 10, 20, 30 X the statistics we are seeing? It's mind boggling that a first world country who's had two and a half months to prepare for this doesn't have tests readily available for everyone.


My coworkers are texting me saying they think they have it. I'm hearing from other friends who either know someone or have the symptoms themselves that work in other fields. (retail, bus driver, truck drivers, warehouse......) No one is reporting it to their employers for fear of not being able to work until they are proven to be cleared of it.

Folks are faced with paying the bills and keeping a home vs being honest with their employers.

Now how fast you think this thing is going to spread?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> My coworkers are texting me saying they think they have it. I'm hearing from other friends who either know someone or have the symptoms themselves that work in other fields. (retail, bus driver, truck drivers, warehouse......) No one is reporting it to their employers for fear of not being able to work until they are proven to be cleared of it.
> 
> Folks are faced with paying the bills and keeping a home vs being honest with their employers.
> 
> Now how fast you think this thing is going to spread?


My Insurance company ( via the Pizza Job)
Says " NO COST TESTING".
SO
If need be, i can test.

Now would be a Good time to buy AFLAC INSURANCE !

It will spread VERY RAPIDLY.

IT IS ESTABLISHED IN U.S. NOW.

VERY QUICKLY.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I will not seek treatment or care before an elderly or high risk person. When it becomes available for all, and all the people who need it most are taken care of, then I will seek treatment for myself.


When you feel as if you need treatment, you get yourself to treatment. People in Asia have recovered fully but some even young people have needed some intervention. Do not wait until it's too late when some lung draining or similar intervention could potentially save your life. Please. This isn't a time to be self-sacrificing. I always say to people, when in doubt about your self care, step out of yourself and treat yourself like your own best friend. If you were your best friend right now, would you make her go and get help? Please keep that in mind going forward ❤


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> When you feel as if you need treatment, you get yourself to treatment. People in Asia have recovered fully but some even young people have needed some intervention. Do not wait until it's too late when some lung draining or similar intervention could potentially save your life. Please. This isn't a time to be self-sacrificing. I always say to people, when in doubt about your self care, step out of yourself and treat yourself like your own best friend. If you were your best friend right now, would you make her go and get help? Please keep that in mind going forward ❤


I already gave her " THE LECTURE".


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I already gave her " THE LECTURE".


Thank you ❤


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> My coworkers are texting me saying they think they have it. I'm hearing from other friends who either know someone or have the symptoms themselves that work in other fields. (retail, bus driver, truck drivers, warehouse......) No one is reporting it to their employers for fear of not being able to work until they are proven to be cleared of it.
> 
> Folks are faced with paying the bills and keeping a home vs being honest with their employers.
> 
> Now how fast you think this thing is going to spread?


It is spreading quickly, and it will subside quickly once weather warms up. South Korea and Italy has more cases, while Indonesia does not. This may be why Washington is harder hit than CA...it is colder there.

Look at global infection maps, much more in northern countries ....Will the southern hemisphere be equally affected in the fall is a big question.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> My Insurance company ( via the Pizza Job)
> Says " NO COST TESTING".
> SO
> If need be, i can test.
> ...


If ever there was a legitimate case for your constant CAPSLOCKS this is it &#128514;


----------



## Lucky13jay (Mar 10, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> I'm certain the cases are far greater than reported. When I was in the store yesterday I saw a lot of people coughing as I said. It was the same dry cough I have. Could be allergies, also could not be. No one was covering their mouths I guess because it's a dry cough. Perhaps they think because no mucus is coming up, they are not spreading anything.
> 
> I didn't want to go to the doctor myself at first because I didn't want to seem like a hypochondriac. I tried to rationalize it as a bad food poisoning, seasonal allergies, or maybe even a cold once the fever came. But now there's no way around it. I have all the symptoms and after two weeks even a cold or flu would have revealed itself and passed. The dry cough is the worst. Also the extreme fatigue is annoying. The sun is out here today and I'd like to work in the garden, but any extra physical activity gets me really dizzy and about to fall over.
> 
> ...


Get some Sudafed, the one with the old formula efedrin, I know that the spelling is incorrect but it works to open up the lungs and reduce mucus in the lungs.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lucky13jay said:


> Get some Sudafed, the one with the old formula efedrin, I know that the spelling is incorrect but it works to open up the lungs and reduce mucus in the lungs.


Yup.
Ephedrine


----------



## Lucky13jay (Mar 10, 2020)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Yup.
> Ephedrine


Thank you


Lucky13jay said:


> Get some Sudafed, the one with the old formula efedrin, I know that the spelling is incorrect but it works to open up the lungs and reduce mucus in the lungs.


The DUMBASS just declared that all information on the Coronavirus is to be classified. He's more concerned about himself then the public safety, this should be considered a crime against humanity.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> When you feel as if you need treatment, you get yourself to treatment. People in Asia have recovered fully but some even young people have needed some intervention. Do not wait until it's too late when some lung draining or similar intervention could potentially save your life. Please. This isn't a time to be self-sacrificing. I always say to people, when in doubt about your self care, step out of yourself and treat yourself like your own best friend. If you were your best friend right now, would you make her go and get help? Please keep that in mind going forward ❤


Since I've had a history of pneumonia, asthma, bronchitis and pleurisy, I know what to watch for. As it is, there is no fluid staying in my lungs consistently. I have been using my asthma inhaler (Albuterol ) to break it up daily and cough it up. I know the biggest danger is fluid sating in the lings and becoming bacterial. Likewise high fevers are dangerous. Mine is not staying at 101. It only spikes there periodically due to too much physical activity, which is something I have control over.


Lucky13jay said:


> Get some Sudafed, the one with the old formula efedrin, I know that the spelling is incorrect but it works to open up the lungs and reduce mucus in the lungs.





Wolfgang Faust said:


> Yup.
> Ephedrine


Stores are cleaned out due to panic buying. Gonna have to rely on my asthma medication. That I will be refiling very quickly. I just have to go to the pharmacist for that. I have a year's refill already lined up.


----------



## Lucky13jay (Mar 10, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> Since I've had a history of pneumonia, asthma, bronchitis and pleurisy, I know what to watch for. As it is, there is no fluid staying in my lungs consistently. I have been using my asthma inhaler (Albuterol ) to break it up daily and cough it up. I know the biggest danger is fluid sating in the lings and becoming bacterial. Likewise high fevers are dangerous. Mine is not staying at 101. It only spikes there periodically due to too much physical activity, which is something I have control over.
> 
> Stores are cleaned out due to panic buying. Gonna have to rely on my asthma medication. That I will be refiling very quickly. I just have to go to the pharmacist for that. I have a year's refill already lined up.


Refill your prescription for Albuterol ASAP. I use Albuterol myself and some pharmacies are out of stock here in Florida.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Lucky13jay said:


> Refill your prescription for Albuterol ASAP. I use Albuterol myself and some pharmacies are out of stock here in Florida.


Getting on that now thanks. I no longer have chronic asthma, since my asthma was caused by the diesel fumes of being around hundreds of other trucks daily for nine years. When I quit trucking in 2016, the asthma went away in a year. Now I only need my rescue inhaler if I'm around a strong odor of a triggering chemical and I cam't go get away from it.


----------



## Lucky13jay (Mar 10, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> Getting on that now thanks. I no longer have chronic asthma, since my asthma was caused by the diesel fumes of being around hundreds of other trucks daily for nine years. When I quit trucking in 2016, the asthma went away in a year. Now I only need my rescue inhaler if I'm around a strong odor of a triggering chemical and I cam't go get away from it.


Stay healthy, the world needs to keep good people like you.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Getting on that now thanks. I no longer have chronic asthma, since my asthma was caused by the diesel fumes of being around hundreds of other trucks daily for nine years. When I quit trucking in 2016, the asthma went away in a year. Now I only need my rescue inhaler if I'm around a strong odor of a triggering chemical and I cam't go get away from it.


R SiMba ann rUdy k?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Well guys its like the OJ trial here now. Media camped out from around the world. Helicopters flying all the time. The governor just put us under lock down. Public gatherings are banned with more than 200 people unless seniors are not attending. No weddings, funerals, religious, sports, or any other gatherings that over 200 people will be attending are allowed. They are telling everyone to stay off the streets. Look at downtown Seattle today. I know this street. Normally its packed with as much people as downtown Manhattan.










https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/11/us/seattle-coronavirus-public-gathering-limits.html


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

mbd said:


> As the weather heats up, Coronavirus accelerator pedal slows down. Some article mentioned that Bali has high Chinese tourist visitors, but no cases of Coronavirus. Milder and colder the weather, faster it spreads.
> Dec 31 was the first reported case in China- most likely the first case was around December 1st week. Virus had a 3-4 week head start and it spread all over the world.


Not necessarily correct, as it's still high summer here in Australia, and it's spreading quickly.
Of course, down here, we have had a lot of Chinese visiting, or returning "home" after visiting China, before the pandemic was fully identified.
My daughter's just now heading heading out for night shift in the Emergency Dept of this city's major hospital, so I've heard all the stories - so far, anyway.
Record numbers of people presenting there currently - both genuine cases and hypochondriacs.
All the staff are wearing the full protection kit, and I'm definitely not asking her to "bring me home something from work".
Stay safe and cautious.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

O.K.
Where is Lisetti !?!?

Not passed out in her garden, i hope.

Its spring.
She cant resist.

Where is Direwolf ?
Go drive by the garden . . . .


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> R SiMba ann rUdy k?
> View attachment 428068


Rudy plays it safe,


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Rudy plays it safe,
> 
> View attachment 430581


Is he starting to see at all yet?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Is he starting to see at all yet?


Actually yes. He can see about 60 percent the vet said. His blindness was caused by an injury before I adopted him, but as the swelling in his head recedes, his vision is improving. I wake up to this every morning. Yes, he can see me:



















&#128514; &#128514;


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Actually yes. He can see about 60 percent the vet said. His blindness was caused by an injury before I adopted him, but as the swelling in his head recedes, his vision is improving. I wake up to this every morning. Yes, he can see me:
> 
> View attachment 430611
> 
> ...


Awww
&#128525;

And this is who I see...Little Miss Dinky


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Awww
> &#128525;
> 
> And this is who I see...Little Miss Dinky
> View attachment 430614


She reminds me of my Maine **** who was named Sydney Australia. He passed away a few years ago at the age of 17. Yes, that's his pet stroller and stuffed kitty he hugs for support at the vet. He hated the vet and all her poking and prodding...


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> She reminds me of my Maine **** who was named Sydney Australia. He passed away a few years ago at the age of 17. Yes, that's his pet stroller and stuffed kitty he hugs for support at the vet. He hated the vet and all her poking and prodding...
> 
> View attachment 431433
> 
> ...


And he looks like Atsuko Wasabe Watanabe..(aka SKOWEE).... Norwegian Forest Cat.
I had her trained to walk on a leash, lived to be 12... I'll have to dig up a photo of her.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

*Lissetti will never die from the corona virus.

This is all I know, for now.

When I have more news, I will report in, until then, all you have is my word.*


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/corona...-care-center-kirkland-washington-geneva-wood/
A 90-year-old woman who contracted coronavirus at Life Care Center senior care facilityin Seattle has recovered, her family says. Life Care Center experienced a massive spread of the virus in mid-February. According to a CDC investigation, 62% of the roughly 130 elderly residents had become infected and more than a quarter of them have died.

Geneva Wood, however, is now a beacon of hope for the thousands of Americans with the virus - and the millions more fearing it. Health officials have said elderly people and those with chronic medical problems are especially vulnerable to the disease.

"Never underestimate the power of thoughts and prayers! Keep it up, it's working!" the daughter wrote.

Wood has five kids, 11 grandchildren, 12 great-grandchildren and 3 great-great-grandchildren, according to Kate Neidigh's article for Seattle Refined. "The love of her family had been a driving force in everything she did pre-coronavirus. No way was this going to change after-the-fact," she wrote.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Lissettii had a tough week with the corona virus and had to seek medical attention. She is back home and safe but recovery is still a long way off for her.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Lissettii had a tough week with the corona virus and had to seek medical attention. She is back home and safe but recovery is still a long way off for her.


Thank you for letting us know, Amos.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> Thank you for letting us know, Amos.


We all Know she gonna be just fine, aint no corona gonna kill @Lissetti! She's a honey badger ffs!!!
I would like to add a thank you though to @Amos69 & also tell you last season of the expanse kinda sucked man.
You better stop Ubering & take it up a notch!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Lissettii had a tough week with the corona virus and had to seek medical attention. She is back home and safe but recovery is still a long way off for her.


I'm very sorry to hear her condition got worse but thankful she got the medical help she needed.


----------

